# The Seed Bank Catalog #01



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the first "The Seed Bank" catalog from 1985.  Twelve pages, the complete original.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 26, 2012)

I've seen all the catalogs you've posted and they are very cool, i would love to own this kind of things!   Personally i'm not used to see outdoor plants and i'm totally unable to pull my eyes out of that Oregon Indica showed in the pic maybe it's normal but it appears so sexy and well shaped to me that i'm hypnotized


----------

